# Summer Olympics 27 July-12 August



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Pay special attention to news during the Olympics. This is the time that any sensitive news will be released. This would be the perfect time to announce European government collapses, major bank failures, or for that matter what a perfect time for Isreal to do something.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

I think your on to something. What better time to disclose bad info. It usually happens when people are distracted. For example....while everyone was distracted with New Years, Obama signed the NDAA.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Zonation said:


> I think your on to something. What better time to disclose bad info. It usually happens when people are distracted. For example....while everyone was distracted with New Years, Obama signed the NDAA.


Late Friday nights is also a favorite time for news releases.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Tweto said:


> Late Friday nights is also a favorite time for news releases.


Exactly. Past the news cycle!!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, I will have to say that I am guilty of being distracted by the Olympics! I am addicted to it!! So if there is anything important I should know please post it!!


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

PamsPride said:


> Yeah, I will have to say that I am guilty of being distracted by the Olympics! I am addicted to it!! So if there is anything important I should know please post it!!


Pam's..me too. I love the Olympics but am always glued to current events. I will post if anything Interesting comes out. .


----------

